# Looks like



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I need to get busy and make some square things round.:biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

NOW !!!....I finally see what you're doin', Bobby.. Beautiful blanks.. Do you stick a cork in the ends of the tubes before you pour them ?...

Anyway you do it...that's 'First Class' work...


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

Bobby, those are looking mighty fine. I think I recognize those multi-colored ones! I'm still on the lookout for you.....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Well it was a bad day on Bolivar. Had some bad pours. Only one good one and I had to do some repair on it. You can't tell from the pictures but the bad pours had some bubbles and separations right between the skins and the resin. Might have been a little too much moisture still in the skins.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I forgot to add the picture of the only good one. After the repair job.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Slick looking pen, too bad none of the others made it out.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

why do you keep getting bad pours?

is it bubbles, separation, or something else?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> why do you keep getting bad pours?
> 
> is it bubbles, separation, or something else?


If I knew that I wouldn't be getting them.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

clarification - what is the problem with them that you say it is a bad pour?


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

I will continue to keep my eyes peeled for some more for you......sorry to hear it didn't work out for you!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

mtaswt said:


> I will continue to keep my eyes peeled for some more for you......sorry to hear it didn't work out for you!


I haven't forgot you. I haven't been feeling well for the last couple days and haven't been doing much in the shop. I have got some more skins on tubes now.


----------

